# Musiques cachées dans mon dossier iTunes Music



## EtienneMacBook (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je ne sais pas si le problème a déjà été posé car je ne sais pas trop comment formuler ma recherche... voici mon petit souci : 

Je me suis rendu compte que iTunes m'indique que j'ai 27go de musique alors que mon dossier "iTunes music", dans le finder, fait 29go.

Il y a donc 2go de musique qui sont dans mon ordinateur mais que je ne vois pas dans iTunes... 

Alors je ne sais pas trop comment ca s'est passé, et je sais encore moins comment faire pour les récupérer....

A moins de tout effacer et de recommencer, mais je perdrais mes listes de lecture, classement etc.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci de vos conseils !


Amicalement, 

Etienne.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2009)

il y a peut etre une erreur d'indexation 


tu ne précises pas l'entretien de la machine
(réparation des autorisations par exemple)

ni gestion
( bibliotheque consolidée ou non)


----------



## Guitoune (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour
Cela arrive couramment : certains fichiers sont corrompus, en mauvais format non reconnus par itunes, ajoutés à la main en mode fichier et non pas par itunes...et donc sont présents dans l'architecture physique du disque mais absent de la bibliothèque
Solution 1
Ré indexer totalement la bibliothèque en réexecutant la commande "Ajouter à la bibliothèque" et sélectionner la totalité du dossier contenant les fichiers physiques de musique (si celle ci est éparpillée sur le disque en multiples dossiers, mauvais plan, il vaut mieux la centraliser)
Cela ne résoudra que le probleme d'eventuels fichiers gérés à la main en mode fichier que vous ne devriez jamais faire...
Solution 2
Utiliser un logiciel utilitaire spécialisé qui vous résoudra ou pointera les incohérences (je ne me souviens plus du non, mais je l'utilise)


----------



## EtienneMacBook (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

Merci de vos réponses, 

J'ajoute toujours les musiques en les ouvrant avec iTunes, donc elles s'ajoutent automatiquement dans ma bibliothèque. Toutes mes musiques sont donc centralisées dans un seul et meme dossier "iTunes music".

Seulement, je pense que à cause d'une mauvaise manip de moi ou de qqn d'autre, certaines musiques ont été supprimées de ma bibliothèque mais toujours présentes dans mon dossier iTunes music, mais je ne sais pas lesquelles.

Je connais la commande "consolider" mais je ne sais pas ce que ca fait vraiment... je ne veux pas me retrouver avec 10 000 doublons...

J'ai réparé les autorisations, aucun effet.

Que me conseillez vous :

- importer à nouveau tout mon dossier iTunes music ? ( ca n'importera que celles qui manquent à ma bibliotheque ? )
- Consolider ma bibliotheque ? ( je ne comprends pas tres bien ce terme en fait )
- indexer ? je ne sais pas ce que ca signifie ni comment le faire... est-ce compliqué ?

PS : je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des fichiers au mauvais format, j'y fais toujours attention. Il n'y a en tout cas pas 2 go de fichiers au mauvais format..

Merci de vos conseils !

Etienne.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2009)

As-tu vérifié qu'il n'y a pas des videos (qui ne seraient pas listées dans la bibliothèque Musique d'iTunes, mais dans Films ou émission de télé par exemple...)?

Sinon je te propose
1 - de créer une liste de lecture intelligente affichant "les titres ajoutés depuis 1 jours"
2 - tu prends dans le Finder ton dossier Musique de 29 Go et tu le glisses sur l'icone d'iTunes (iTunes va scruter le dossier et ajouter les titres manquants à la bibliothèque)
3 - retourner voir dans la liste de lecture intelligente les titres que la manip du point 2 aura ajouté pour éventuellement afire du ménage (alt-Suppr sur un titre dans cette liste te proposera de la supprimer de la bibliothèque puis un autre message te demandera si il faut le supprimer définitivement, le conserver sur le disque dur ou le placer à la corbeille)


----------



## EtienneMacBook (22 Mai 2009)

J'avais pas pensé aux vidéos, mais de toutes manière je dois en avoir que 1 ou 2...

En revanche, ton idée de liste de lecture me parait pas mal !
En glissant le dossier de musiques, ca ne va ajouter que celles qui manquent alors ? je vais faire ca !

Merci du conseil, je reviens tout de suite !

Etienne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

Parfait ! Je viens de faire ca, impécable ! c'était des doublons que j'avais mal effacé en fait ! j'ai gagné 1 go, c'est chouette ! mais il y en a toujours 1 qui reste caché, il doit s'agir de fichiers au mauvais format sans doute...

Merci des conseils en tout cas !


Si qqn voit encore qqch que je pourrais faire pour ce dernier go de musique cachée, je suis toujours preneur !

Bonne journée !

Etienne.


----------



## Williamus (26 Septembre 2009)

Mais au fait... comment fait on pour que la musique se mette directement sur itunes music?????? 
Je suis en galère!!!
A chaque fois que je déplace un fichier audio mon itunes ne le reconnait plus!
please, help...


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Tu lances iTunes.
Préférences ---> Avancé ---> Laisser le dossier organisé. 

Tu peux t'en référer à ma petite capture d'écran:


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Septembre 2009)

suffit d'avoir quelques video ou applications (voire meme podcast) pour que le fichier itunes soit différent de ce que tu vois sur itunes (en taille). Additionne la taille affiché dans la partie musique, appli, video, podcast, etc et tu verras le total.

Après il est vrai qu'à la suppression d'un morceau, par défaut il garde le fichier dans le dossier. Suffit de te souvenir si tu as cliqué sur "supprimer le fichier", ou "ne pas supprimer"


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Windsurfer a dit:


> suffit d'avoir quelques video ou applications (voire meme podcast) pour que le fichier itunes soit différent de ce que tu vois sur itunes (en taille). Additionne la taille affiché dans la partie musique, appli, video, podcast, etc et tu verras le total.



Qu'est ce que ça vient faire ici?! :rateau:


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Septembre 2009)

Dans le fichier iTunes Music, tu peux voir les fichiers "Podcasts", "TV Show" et "Movies". Il est vrai, je me suis trompé, le fichier application est séparé du reste.

Par exemple, mon fichier "iTunes Music" fait 14,64 GO alors que j'ai 8,02 Go de musique, ce qui est normal car à coté j'ai de films, des podacsts, et des séries TV.

De plus, les valeurs calculées par iTunes peuvent etre un peu différentes de celle calculées par l'ordi. Par exemple sur iTunes, j'ai 1,91 Go de série TV, alors que sur finder j'en ai 2,05, sans qu'il y est de différence entre les 2 (après y a peut etre des fichiers invisibles)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Mais quel est le rapport avec le sujet présenté ici?


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Septembre 2009)

bah EtienneMacBook dit avoir une différence de taille entre celle affiché par Itunes et celle affichée sur finder. Je répond donc que cette différence est peut etre du au fait que Itunes affiche uniquement la taille des morceaux de musique, et ne tien pas compte des films, séries tv, podcasts, comme le fait finder dans le fichier "itunes music"


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Mais ça a été résolu! 
Mais c'est toujours bien de venir voir&#8230;!


----------

